# Präsentation von Barschen?!



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Servus,

gerade habe ich wieder ein Foto gesehen, auf dem ein Angler seinen Fang, einen Barsch präsentiert, welcher nicht größer ist als Anglers Hand. Und nach üblicher Präsentationsart von Barschen steckt der Daumen im Maul des kleinen Barsches und dehnt dieses geradezu pervers aussehend nach unten.
Warum machen manche das denn so? Ersatzbefriedigung oder hat das einen Grund?


----------



## Andal (8. September 2019)

Man nenne mir nur einen vernünftigen Grund, warum man bei der Präsentation eines Fisches überhaupt in Maul, oder Kiemen greifen muss. Verständnis für diese unprofessionelle Art einen Fisch zu halten, werde ich nie aufbringen können!

Nur weil es irgendwo auf der Welt so praktiziert wird, muss man das kritiklos nachäffen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Ich finde diese Art der Präsentation schrecklich, geradezu pervers.
Ich kann nichtmal  nachvollziehen, was daran ästhetisch in der Darstellung sein soll.
Vll. fühlt man sich dann als Profi ?! Wer weis ...

Es wird ja sicherlich oder hoffentlich jemand, der das so praktiziert nun schrieben, warum er das so macht ...


----------



## Andal (8. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Art der Präsentation schrecklich, geradezu pervers.
> Ich kann nichtmal  nachvollziehen, was daran ästhetisch in der Darstellung sein soll.
> Vll. fühlt man sich dann als Profi ?! Wer weis ...


Der einfachst Möblierte hat ob der wilden Bestie gesiegt. Eine andere Antwort fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Waller Michel (8. September 2019)

Das selbe Thema wurde in einem anderen Forum schon mal präsentiert. ....Ergebnis der Diskussion war , " das man nicht in den Kiemendorn greift " Ich persönlich finde es auch Kappes ! 

LG Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Der einfachst Möblierte hat ob der wilden Bestie gesiegt. Eine andere Antwort fällt mir nicht ein.



Gut, dass der Zander domestiziert ist


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Das selbe Thema wurde in einem anderen Forum schon mal präsentiert. ....Ergebnis der Diskussion war , " das man nicht in den Kiemendorn greift " Ich persönlich finde es auch Kappes !
> 
> LG Michael




In die Kiemen zu greifen ist das nächste, was man erklären muss.


----------



## Minimax (8. September 2019)

Ich finde diese Art der Präsentation auch grundfalsch. Ich glaube sie ist im Zuge des Spinnangelhypes aus Amerika zu uns übergeschwappt. Barschartige mit ihrem Turbinen-Stsubsaugermaul sehen  nun mal grösser aus so, und die Rückenflosse stellen die armen Kerlchen auch auf.
Schädlich oder nicht, ich find's entwürdigend für Präsentator und Präsentierten. Im grossen Raubfisch Nachbarforum wogte die Debatte heiss. Wenn die erfahrenen Angler den Mundgriff verteidigen, indem sie sagen, das nur wenig Kontakt mit der Schleimschicht besteht, vergessen sie, das viele Jungangler für das achsowichtige Maulgriffphoto solange mit den armen Tieren rumhampeln, bis nicht ein quadratzentimeter der Haut unberührt blieb.
Und ganz persönlich: Ich glaube- ohne das belegen zu können- hat das was mit unbewussten(!) Inbesitznahme und Penetrationsfantasien zu tun. Und ausserdem: Nen 15cm Barsch mit beiden Händen in die Kamera halten sieht ziemlich uncool aus..


----------



## Salmonidenangler (8. September 2019)

Der Barschgriff wird inzwischen sogar in der Fischerprüfung gelehrt. Gerade bei größeren Fischen könne allerdings extreme Schäden auftreten, wenn der Fisch überstreckt bzw. die Stützhand weggelassen wird. Ich find's davon abgesehen auch Quatsch.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Der einfachst Möblierte hat ob der wilden Bestie gesiegt. Eine andere Antwort fällt mir nicht ein.



Sehe ich auch so, je hohler die Birne desto tiefer muss der Daumen ins Maul!
Diese Leute kaspern nur nach, was sie von den Amis übernommen haben.
Nur haben die amerikanischen Schwarzbarsche eben deutlich größere Mäuler als die europäischen Vertreter.
Am schlimmsten sieht es aus, wenn dann noch das Bärschlein in die Horizontale gebracht wird und so gesamte Körperlast auf dem empfindlichen Bandapparat des Barschmaules lastet und diesen aushebelt.
Ich finde es ohnehin lächerlich, wenn wie häufig zu sehen, gerade mal 25cm Fische, oder Hechtfritten von erwachsenen Männern als Trophäe im Netz veröffentlicht werden?
Bei Jugendlichen oder Kindern ist dieses noch verständlich, wenn sie stolz auf den Fang sind.

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. September 2019)

Es gab eine Zeit, da wurden Bilder gemacht, um sich selbst an das erlebte zu erinnern, heute im Zeitalter von instagram, Facebook und Co versucht jeder andere  von seinen Qualität zu überzeugen, dazu gehört es, das auch die kleinste Sprotte noch posend bildlich festgehalten wird.

Wer sich dabei mal anschaut,  was für Faxen die Fänger dabei veranstalten, erkennt, das der Schuppenträger oft nur Zierrat ist.

Da wir auf Ruten und Ködern rumgekaut,  das man manchmal Zweifel daran haben könnte, ob alle begriffen haben, wer auf die Köder beißen soll.

Da aber immer neuer Firlefanz veranstaltet werden muss um den Betrachter länger als nur ein paar Sekunden zu beeindrucken, werden wir da sicher noch die ein oder andere Stilblüte erwarten dürfen.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Oh, mir fällt da grad nochwas ein: Vielleicht ist dieser dämliche Griff auch darauf zrückzuführen, dass man nur eine Hand benutzen muss- schliesslich muss die andere Hand für die Kamera frei bleiben.
Aber wir wollen alle nicht mit Steinen schmeissen in unseren Glashäusern, es gibt halt verschiedene Sujets und Darstellungskonventionen

-Der Barsch Ronnie ,mit dem diskutierten Maulgriff, und gerne auch mal die Japancombo im Mund
-Der Karpfenspezi, der hypnotisiert schräg links ins Leere starrt, über seine Hängebauchboiliemaschine hinweg (Mal im Ernst, wohin gucken die Karpfis??
-Der Specialist, mit seinem Döbel auf Seidenkescher an Juwelenbesetzter PIn und Splitcane-Rute, möglichts die Rutenbauer Signatur erkennbar, schön auf Trockenen Pflanzen(sieht malerischer aus)
-Der Flyboy, mit halbversenkter, bauchgestützer und in 99% Untermassiger Forelle in glasiger Flut, die selbstgebundene Fliege gut erkennbar an der Lippe (Schnell den Sqirmy Wormy ausgetauscht..)
-Der Matchman, hingegossen neben ein ein YPS-Zeppelin grossen Stzkescher voller schicksalsergebener/sterbender Wiessfische
-Der Wallermann, in finsterer Nacht in den Fluten, das Flossenkalb mit starkem tätowiertem Arm für ein Pärchenphoto frontal in die Linse haltend?

ja, ja so sind wir alle, und unser Glashaus ist enger als wir alle denken...


----------



## Mikesch (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...
> ja, ja so sind wir alle, und unser Glashaus ist enger als wir alle denken...


Dann müssen wir gut aufpassen, dass wir mit dem Stein in unserer Hand nicht die eigenen Wände beschädigen.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir gut aufpassen, dass wir mit dem Stein in unserer Hand nicht die eigenen Wände beschädigen.



Ja, hahahaa, gut erkannt, das ist ja nun mal der springende Punkt bei der Redewendung "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen schmeissen"

Leider fällt mir grad kein gefiedertes Wort für "das Offensichtliche bemerken" ein.

Alles Gute,
Minimax


----------



## geomas (9. September 2019)

Daumen ins Maul find ich praktisch bei etwas größeren Friedfischen beim Hakenlösen, wenn dies nicht ganz schnell getan ist. 
Ich hab sie so besser im Griff. 
Hat aber nichts mit Präsentation zu tun.


----------



## Papamopps (9. September 2019)

Viel eher stellt sich doch die Frage, wie fasse ich dann einen Fisch an?

Barsch auf nasser Abhakmatte?

Schleimige Brasse mit extra nassen Händen, damit sie garantiert auf den Boden fällt?

Hecht mit Lipgripp, um nicht in die Kiemen zu packen?

Und ja, als Anfänger ist man bestimmt über jeden Fisch stolz und später nur noch über die richtig großen oder seltenen.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Leider fällt mir grad kein gefiedertes Wort für "das Offensichtliche bemerken" ein.



'Danke, Captain Obvious!' ?


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2019)

Was Bilder betrifft, denke ich auch, dass die Barsch-Angler wegen den vergleichsweise kleinen Fischen und ihrem feinen, nicht selten teurem Gerät eher besonders cool erscheinen wollen.


----------



## Laichzeit (9. September 2019)

Ich finde diese Knickbarsche rein ästhetisch nicht besonders ansprechend.
Wie schlimm hingegen die Haltung allgemein oder zum Beispiel im Vergleich zum Lösen von sehr fest sitzenden Haken ist, darüber lässt sich streiten.


----------



## u-see fischer (9. September 2019)

Papamopps schrieb:


> Viel eher stellt sich doch die Frage, wie fasse ich dann einen Fisch an?
> 
> Barsch auf nasser Abhakmatte?  *Ja, warum nicht. Sieht bei einem 25cm Barsch nur nicht so cool aus.*
> 
> ...







alexpp schrieb:


> Was Bilder betrifft, denke ich auch, dass die Barsch-Angler wegen den vergleichsweise kleinen Fischen und ihrem feinen, nicht selten teurem Gerät eher besonders cool erscheinen wollen.



Das wird wohl bei einigen das ausschlaggebene Argument sein, wird nur keiner zugeben wollen. Da werden Barsche mit dem Maulgriff waagerecht gehalten und es wird extra cool in die Kamera geschaut. Da ein Fisch unterwasser ja schwerelos ist, ist das Skeletsystem eines Fisches so ausgelegt, dass es in der Schwerelosigkeit den Fischkörper trägt. Wenn man den Fisch mit Daumen im Maul präsentieren möchte, gehört die zweite Hand unter dem Bauch des Fisches um damit das Gewicht des Fisches zu halten/stützen.


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Das wird wohl bei einigen das ausschlaggebene Argument sein, wird nur keiner zugeben wollen. Da werden Barsche mit dem Maulgriff waagerecht gehalten und es wird extra cool in die Kamera geschaut. Da ein Fisch unterwasser ja schwerelos ist, ist das Skeletsystem eines Fisches so ausgelegt, dass es in der Schwerelosigkeit den Fischkörper trägt. Wenn man den Fisch mit Daumen im Maul präsentieren möchte, gehört die zweite Hand unter dem Bauch des Fisches um damit das Gewicht des Fisches zu halten/stützen.



die ganze Knipserei ist höchst fragwürdig, der Nachahmungstrieb und der unbedingt" Dazugehörigkeitswille" aber ungebrochen und vor allem ungebremst/ unreflektiert


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, hahahaa, gut erkannt, das ist ja nun mal der springende Punkt bei der Redewendung "Wer im Glashaus sitzt, soll nicht mit Steinen schmeissen"
> 
> Leider fällt mir grad kein gefiedertes Wort für "das Offensichtliche bemerken" ein.
> 
> ...





angler1996 schrieb:


> die ganze Knipserei ist höchst fragwürdig, der Nachahmungstrieb und der unbedingt" Dazugehörigkeitswille" aber ungebrochen und vor allem ungebremst/ unreflektiert


Da liegt für meinen Geschmack der Knackpunkt. Im Abbildungswahn und in der Vorstellung, mehr in den sozialem Netzwerken zu gelten, wenn ein Fangbild das andere jagt. Das formt natürlich auch die Art der Präsentation.

Vor Jahren war es und nicht nur bei den Fliegenfischern, üblich die Rute zwischen den Zähnen zu halten. Heute klemmt man sie sich in den Nacken, oder eben das Bärschlein am Unterkiefer zu zeigen. Einem Kaspar fällt was neues ein und alle äffen es nach. Ich warte ja nur auf den Tag, bis ein Celebrity sich die Rute in den Anus einführt...!


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. September 2019)

[QUOTE="Andal, post: 4961391, Ich warte ja nur auf den Tag, bis ein Celebrity sich die Rute in den Anus einführt...! [/QUOTE]

nein, er bindet sie sich vorne dran, um ihn größer erscheinen zu lassen


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Oder so ... wir haben den Climax der Absurditäten noch lange nicht erreicht!


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Heute klemmt man sie sich in den Nacken,...



Stimmt, das ist inzwischen sehr en vogue.
Ich will die Fangbildnerei ja auch nicht zu stark und in Bausch und Bogen verurteilen, wie gesagt, das Glashaus und die Steine, und den ersten Stein soll ja bekanntlich nur der aufheben, der selbst frei ist von schuld.
Denn ich glaub, wir alle ergötzen uns an einem Bild eines besonderen Fisches den wir einst fingen und an den Tag an den wir uns gerne erinnern. Und das war bestimmt auch in Zeiten von Kodak und Agfafilm schon so. Und ein Bild in freier Natur mit dem Fänger (Und ich finde ein bisschen Fängerstolz ist eine läßliche Sünde) ist allemal besser als ein totgeblitztes Post-Mortem-Küchenbild auf Zeitungspapier mit schön viel Ketchup.
Ich glaub es ist wie mit vielem: Die Menge und das Ausmass machts. Ein Bild mit einer Story die man mit Familie und Freunden teilt, oder meinetwegen ab und zu auch mal irgendwo in der virtuellen Welt präsentiert, ist was ganz anderes als das Hemmungslose Zubomben des ganzen Internets mit jedem gefangenen Kleini, in unfreiwillig komisch wirkenden Genreposen. 
Aber wer soll da die Grenze ziehen, ausser jeder für sich?

Was mir leider an mir selbst aufgefallen ist: Ich hab dieses Jahr schon häufiger mal den einen oder anderen Fisch fotographiert, aus verschiedenen Gründen. Jedenfalls merke ich, das das häufig dazu führt, das ich mir meinen Fang garnicht mehr so genau angucke, studiere, seine Schönheit geniesse. Den ersten habe ich ja keine Zeit dafür, muss schnell fotographieren, und zweitens hab ich ja das Photo- ein Trugschluss, natürlich: So bleibt ein toller FIsch zwar auf der Chipkarte, aber eben nicht im Gedächtnis.

Das läßt sich auch in anderen Bereichen feststellen. Jeder kann jederzeit alles mit dem Handy knipsen. Und so häufen sich die Bilder, aber die abgebildeten Dinge bleiben nicht im Gedächtnis. Passt natürlich dazu, dass niemand mehr irgendwas weiss oder nachzudenken bereit ist, denn Wikipedia ist nur ein Fingerwischen weit entfernt. Und das wir kaum noch den Bäcker an der Ecke finden können, denn Google Maps ist ja da um zu helfen. Das wir unsere Gedächtnisse und Gehirne in die kleinen schwarzen Kästchen auslagern, merken wir erst dann wenn wir mal wieder das Ladekabel verlegt haben.


----------



## rippi (9. September 2019)

Aber Polaroid ist okay, oder?


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Aber Polaroid ist okay, oder?



Ja, Polaroid ist absolut statthaft und ich denke die waidgerechteste Methode.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Fotografieren kann man ja, bis die Knipse glüht. Nur muss man jedes Lichtbild auch wirklich der Öffentlichkeit unter den Rüssel schmieren?


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Fotografieren kann man ja, bis die Knipse glüht. Nur muss man jedes Lichtbild auch wirklich der Öffentlichkeit unter den Rüssel schmieren?



Ebent.


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2019)

wobei die Öffentlichkeit ja auch gierig den Rüssel hinhält, nur ist das die nächste Baustelle äh Angelstelle - wer oder was ist Öffentlichkeit und zähle ich mich dazu oder stehe ich daneben , weil ich z.B. die Druckversion einer einschlägigen Zeitschrift aus der besagter Szenen abgewählt habe-)))


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist wie mit vielem: Die Menge und das Ausmass machts. Ein Bild mit einer Story die man mit Familie und Freunden teilt, oder meinetwegen ab und zu auch mal irgendwo in der virtuellen Welt präsentiert, ist was ganz anderes als das Hemmungslose Zubomben des ganzen Internets mit jedem gefangenen Kleini, in unfreiwillig komisch wirkenden Genreposen.



Ich denke es gibt nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man ein Erinnerungsfoto für den privaten Bereich macht, wobei man dann aber auch auf das Wohlergehen des Fisches achten sollte, zumindest wenn dieser noch lebt.
Anders jedoch der inzwischen weit verbreitete Sebstdarstellungswahn, da wird im Netz dann jede Belanglosigkeit verbreitet, so z.B. was hab ich gegessen und wann und wie ist dieses verdaut worden.
Als ob dies irgend jemand interessiert, gleiches gilt für Bilder mit eigentlich kleinen Fischen?
Die Form der Präsentation scheinen sich die Angler von den Jägern abgeschaut zu haben, so z.B. das Präsentieren der "Waffe" auf dem Kadaver des geschossenen Wildes, im schlimmsten Fall noch mit dem Fuß auf der Beute.
Nur bei den Jägern ist es schon lange bekannt, dass diese Form der Beutepräsentation nicht etwa Bewunderer auf den Plan ruft, sondern im Gegenteil, eher einen gesunden Hass beim Betrachter auslöst!
Die Zeit der kolonialen Jagdfotos ist schon lange vorbei, dass haben die (meisten) Jäger auch schon lange erkannt, ambitionierte Angler brauchen dafür anscheinend etwas länger!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

Ês geht mir doch gar nicht, Fangfotos an sich zu hinterfragen oder zu kritisieren, sondern
WIE 
diese bei beim Barsch sind.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Bei den Bildern erleben wir auch aktuell eine Inflation. Früher war ein analoges Bild teilweise noch ein echter Akt und man musste wenigstens Grundkenntnisse davon haben. Von der Veröffentlichung ganz zu schweigen. Heute erleben wir, dank Smartphone, eine regelrechte Hyperinflation an Fotos, die tunlichst jeder sehen muss - egal wie miserabel sie sind. Da sind ausgerenkte Barschkiefer noch das geringste Übel.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Anders jedoch der inzwischen weit verbreitete Sebstdarstellungswahn, da wird im Netz dann jede Belanglosigkeit verbreitet, so z.B. was hab ich gegessen und wann und wie ist dieses verdaut worden.
> Als ob dies irgend jemand interessiert,



Richtig, ich glaube die Angler folgen einfach nur diesem Trend der allgemeinen Schnappschussflut und ständigen und breiten Streuen von Bildern im Internet. Essen, Parkplätze, jeder nichtige Lebensbereich und natürlich Selfies, Selfies, Selfies. Das ist scheinbar wichtig für die Menschen, vermutlich eine Art von Kommunikation. warum, da sollen sich die Soziologen Gedanken drüber machen. Wer mitmachen will, soll es, wer nicht lässts bleiben. Ist genauso mysteriös und absurd, wie man früher bei Anrufen aus dem Urlaub die Kostbaren Münzfernsprecherminuten mit Erörterungen über das Wetter verbraucht hat.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

@Toni_1962 du kennst den Spruch.......?


Gefährlich ist’s, den Leu zu wecken,
Verderblich ist des Tigers Zahn,
Jedoch der schrecklichste der Schrecken,
Das ist der Mensch in seinem Wahn.

Und genau da liegt das Kernproblem!


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ês geht mir doch gar nicht, Fangfotos an sich zu hinterfragen oder zu kritisieren, sondern
> WIE
> diese bei beim Barsch sind.



Na, das dieser Barschgriff, möglichst noch ohne zweite stützende Hand eine für den Fisch gefährliche Eselei ist, darüber besteht hier glaub ich Einigkeit?


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Na, das dieser Barschgriff, möglichst noch ohne zweite stützende Hand eine für den Fisch gefährliche Eselei ist, darüber besteht hier glaub ich Einigkeit?



Es sind ja auch Boardies hier, bei denen ich dies auch erst kürzlich gesehen habe; schade, dass diese sich auf meine Frage
"Ersatzbefriedigung oder welcher Grund?"
nicht äußern.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es sind ja auch Boardies hier, bei denen ich dies auch erst kürzlich gesehen habe; schade, dass diese sich auf meine Frage
> "Ersatzbefriedigung oder welcher Grund?"
> nicht äußern.



Ah, Bock auf Action? 
Ich weiss, das ist natürlich ein fast unerträglicher Zustand für Dich, aber du siehst, alle Diskussionsteilbehmer liegen sich in den Armen, Harmonie und Konsens wohin man blickt..


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Nach den eindeutigen Statements gegen den "Bass Grip" wird sich wohl kaum noch wer als Befürworter offenbaren wollen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

Ja .. gemeinsamer Nenner bisher: Ersatzbefriedigung.


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja .. gemeinsamer Nenner bisher: Ersatzbefriedigung.


Womit der Trööt ja voll umfänglich erfolgreich war. Wer so päsentiert ist bäh!


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja .. gemeinsamer Nenner bisher: Ersatzbefriedigung.



Eitelkeit + Gedankenlosigkeit + Herdentrieb?


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Eitelkeit + Gedankenlosigkeit + Herdentrieb?


Die Gerade ist die Kunst der Phantasielosen - deswegen greifen sie auch so gerne zum Mittel des blossen Nachäffens.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. September 2019)

Eieieie, die Entwicklung dieses Themas ist an Fremdscham ja kaum zu überbieten.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, hier hat sich eine Gruppe von verbissenen und engstirnigen Leuten gefunden, die sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter Klopfen und sich selbst und die eigene Einstellung als das Maß der Dinge sehen. Aber wirklich zum Thema etwas beigetragen, geschweige denn zugelassen, hat kaum einer. 
Hauptsache nach dem Motto: Früher war alles besser. Aber bloß selbst nichts besser machen, ganz große Kandidaten hier...

Dieses Thema und eine dazu passende Diskussion finde ich gut und notwendig. Denn nur wenn wir darüber diskutieren, sprechen und überlegen können wir es besser machen. Dazu gehört es auch, der anderen Fraktion Gehör zu schenken. Und am Ende kann man abwiegen.


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es sind ja auch Boardies hier, bei denen ich dies auch erst kürzlich gesehen habe; schade, dass diese sich auf meine Frage
> "Ersatzbefriedigung oder welcher Grund?"
> nicht äußern.


Das wundert dich aber nicht wirklich, wenn du dir einmal den Verlauf dieses Themas durchliest oder?
Nehmen wir an jemand macht dies(Maulgriff), ganz gleich ob aus Überzeugung oder Unwissenheit.
Glaubst du wirklich das dieser dazu Lust hat, in einem Pulk von Vorwürfen bis hin zu abwertenden Beleidigungen zu antworten?

Da stelle ich mir die Frage: Geht es hier im Thread wirklich darum, einen Dialog zu führen oder um sich auszukotzen? Denn letzteres ist das einzige, was hier großartig passiert. Da wird erst über die Person geflucht, die den Fisch falsch hält und am Ende sind wir wieder beim Lieblings-Thema von Testudo und Taxidermist - die gegen jegliche Präsentation der Fische wettern. Ganz gleich als hätte die Platte einen Sprung und wiederholt und wiederholt sich...

-----
*Zum eigentlichen Thema*
Ich möchte dennoch zum Thema etwas beitragen und hoffe darauf, dass wir ab hier einen ordentlichen Dialog führen können.
Was ich mich in diesem Zuge frage: Ab wann ist etwas für euch ein Barschgriff? Die einen Verurteilen es, wenn der Fisch nur im Maul ohne jegliche Stütze gehalten wird. Der nächste findet es auch mit Stütze daneben. Diese Beiträge gelesen scheint da jeder eine andere Vorstellung zu haben.

Ich selbst bin mittlerweile auch überwiegend davon ab, Fische zu präsentieren, die ich im Maul packe. Zu Anfangs war es aufgrund des fehlenden Wissens und weil man es so unreflektiert von anderen Fangbildern mitgenommen hat. Wie mancher ja weiß, bin ich erst seit knapp etwas über 5 Jahren als aktiver Angler dabei. Die Präsentation meiner ersten Fänge war sicherlich zum Schaudern. (Über faire Ratschläge anstatt Schuldzuweisungen hätte ich mich gefreut)
Heute lege ich den Fisch auf meine Handfläche oder Finger auf denen der Fisch dann ruhig ruht.



Es kommt extrem selten vor, dass dieser Fisch dann unruhig wird und zappelt. Sollte der Fisch aber unruhig sein und zappeln, fixiere ich ihn im Maulbereich ohne den Fisch dabei zu Überdehnen oder ähnliches.



Auch um den Fisch erst einmal auf die Hand legen zu können, fixiere ich ihn kurzweilig durch einen Daumen im Mund. Anders wird es eben schwierig, den Fisch ordentlich und vor allem schnell zu fixieren, denn ich möchte den Fisch (in den Niederlanden) gerne schnell und schonen zurücksetzen. Und wie ich da mit einem Fisch umgehe hängt ganz von dem Gewicht und der Größe ab. Und in der Regel sind es eben nur Fische über 40cm, teils über 30cm, die überhaupt präsentiert werden.

Da eine Frage an die, die wehemt dagegen sind den Fisch im Maul festzuhalten: Ist es jetzt verkehrt, den Fisch kurzweilig oder gestützt im Maul zu fixieren?

Was mir bei dieser ständigen Diskussion ums Thema fehlt: Es werden immer Vorwürfen gemacht, als sei diese Vorgehensweise selbstverständlich falsch und als müsse dies jeder wissen. Wenn dem so ist, wo sind die belegbaren Quellen oder Erklärungen dazu? Nur weil jemand sagt es sei so, muss es noch lange nicht stimmen. Und nur weil jemand der lauteste ist, bedeutet es nicht das er recht hat.

Das Problem bei der aktuellen Moral: Egal wie du es machst, du findest immer noch ein größeres Extrem, der die etwas vorwirft. Erst war die Präsentation im Maul nicht in Ordnung, dann die Präsentation auf der Handfläche nicht (könnte ja runter fallen), der nächste kritisiert das die Hände nicht nass sind, der nächste das man in festhält und der nächste das er nicht unter Wasser abgehakt wird, während der nächste .... ihr versteht denke ich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

Das Anglerboard ist seit jeher die moralische Instanz alter Tugenden voller Selbstaufopferung. Bilder sind Frevel, sofern sie Augen der Anderen erfreuen und diese Flut an "Beweihräucherung" ist auch kaum Auszuhalten, weil man dazu gezwungen wird, diese Inszenierungskanäle der Medien zu genießen. Gefesselt am Sessel, verdonnert zum Konsum der Fangbilder im Newsfeed auf Facebook. Die leidvolle Geschichte einer alten Generation voller Gentleman am Wasser.

Das ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte spricht und für die Kommunikation einen großen Stellenwert einnimmt, ist in der Kunst seit Jahrhunderten anerkannt. Wie es auch aussehen mag, es liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters. Ob es nun der Kleine, der Große, der Hübsche oder der Rekordfisch ist. Beim Barschgriff sehe ich auch keine Probleme, sofern der Anwender es beherrscht. Gemeinhin sehe ich solche Bilder auch nicht so oft, wenn doch, sind sie aber recht Hübsch. Wer sich über die Flut der Bilder aufregt, der muss wohl vielmehr *den größten Teil des Tages* am Computer und auf FB verbringen, denn am Wasser. Der Thread ist auf jeden Fall an Fremdschämen kaum zu überbieten.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

@Dennis Knoll

Lieber Dennis,
ich finde Du urteilst sehr hart über die Poster in diesem Thread. Es gab auch differenzierte Beiträge, die sich weniger dem Wie des Fischpräsentierens als dem Warum gewidmet haben. Und Du selbst schreibst ja auch, das Du Fische neben dem Lippengriff ebenfalls mit der anderen Hand unterstützt. Und das viele Jungangler eben unreflektiert Fangphotos nachahmen, ohne böse Absicht aufgrund von fehlendem Wissen schreibst Du auch, und auch das wurde in der vorhergehenden Diskussion herausgearbeitet. verknappt formuliert ist dies eben Gedankenlosigkeit und Herdentrieb, und die Bilderflut aus allen Lebensbereichen lässt eben auch auf eine gehörige Portion Eitelkeit in unserer Internetkultur schliessen. Ich denke, so ganz kann man das nicht von der Hand weisen. Und im Thread fand ja zudem auch immer mal wieder ein bisschen an die eigene Nase fassen statt.

Wenn für dich die Positionen und Statements in diesem Thread ärgerlich und undifferenziert erscheinen, dann ist es aber auch nicht der richtige Weg, mit solch starken Worten die bisherigen Poster in Bausch und Bogen als "engstirnig und verbissen" und weiteres mehr zu bezeichnen. Dies grade auch deshalb, weil deine Beiträge sonst immer höflich und ausgewogen sind. Und nur so ist eine Gute Diskussion trotz unterschiedlicher Ansichten möglich,

herzlich,
Minimax


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> @Dennis KnollWenn für dich die Positionen und Statements in diesem Thread ärgerlich und undifferenziert erscheinen, dann ist es aber auch nicht der richtige Weg, mit solch starken Worten die bisherigen Poster in Bausch und Bogen als "engstirnig und verbissen" und weiteres mehr zu bezeichnen. Dies grade auch deshalb, weil deine Beiträge sonst immer höflich und ausgewogen sind. Und nur so ist eine *Gute Diskussion* trotz unterschiedlicher Ansichten möglich,
> 
> herzlich,
> Minimax



Äh, Pardon?



> IInbesitznahme und Penetrationsfantasien





> dass die Barsch-Angler wegen den vergleichsweise kleinen Fischen und ihrem feinen, nicht selten teurem Gerät eher besonders cool erscheinen wollen.





> ambitionierte Angler brauchen dafür anscheinend etwas länger!





> Einem Kaspar fällt was neues ein und alle äffen es nach. Ich warte ja nur auf den Tag, bis ein Celebrity sich die Rute in den Anus einführt...!





> Ersatzbefriedigung.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Lieber Dennis,
> ich finde Du urteilst sehr hart über die Poster in diesem Thread. Es gab auch differenzierte Beiträge...


Ich Urteile auf keinen Fall über jeden Beitragsersteller in diesem Thema, sondern über einige und den daraus entwickelten Grundtenor des Themas. Sollte es anders rübergekommen sein, entschuldige ich mich selbstverständlich dafür. Denn es gab auch brauchbare Beiträge. Wenn auch wenige, die leider untergehen...



Minimax schrieb:


> Wenn für dich die Positionen und Statements in diesem Thread ärgerlich und undifferenziert erscheinen, dann ist es aber auch nicht der richtige Weg, mit solch starken Worten die bisherigen Poster in Bausch und Bogen als "engstirnig und verbissen" und weiteres mehr zu bezeichnen. Dies grade auch deshalb, weil deine Beiträge sonst immer höflich und ausgewogen sind. Und nur so ist eine Gute Diskussion trotz unterschiedlicher Ansichten möglich


Da bin ich grundsätzlich bei dir und ich wünsche mir im Grunde genommen eine ordentliche und respektvolle Diskussion. Aber bei einigen Personen ist dies weder jetzt, noch in der Vergangenheit möglich gewesen und in Anbetracht der verbalen Entgleisungen und Beleidigungen gegenüber andersdenkenden(oder anderen Alters...) ist es nicht der richtige weg - nur noch freundlich zu bleiben. Da dürfen die Worte dann auch mal etwas bissiger sein. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich Respektlos oder beleidigend sein möchte.

Aber ich denke wir sollten zum Kernthema zurück kommen und danke dir für deinen sachlichen Beitrag. (Das ist ernst gemeint)


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Äh, Pardon?



Ja, granted, da hast Du recht mit den Zitaten, sieh aber bitte sieh auch die folgenden Zitate:





Minimax schrieb:


> Und *ganz persönlich*: Ich glaube- *ohne das belegen zu können*- hat das was mit *unbewussten(!)* Inbesitznahme und Penetrationsfantasien zu tun.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei Jugendlichen oder Kindern ist dieses noch verständlich, wenn sie stolz auf den Fang sind.





Minimax schrieb:


> Aber wir wollen alle nicht mit Steinen schmeissen in unseren Glashäusern





Papamopps schrieb:


> Viel eher stellt sich doch die Frage, wie fasse ich dann einen Fisch an?
> (…)Und ja, als Anfänger ist man bestimmt über jeden Fisch stolz und später nur noch über die richtig großen oder seltenen.





Laichzeit schrieb:


> Wie schlimm hingegen die Haltung allgemein oder zum Beispiel im Vergleich zum Lösen von sehr fest sitzenden Haken ist, darüber lässt sich streiten.





u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wenn man den Fisch mit Daumen im Maul präsentieren möchte, gehört die zweite Hand unter dem Bauch des Fisches um damit das Gewicht des Fisches zu halten/stützen.





Minimax schrieb:


> Ich will die Fangbildnerei ja auch nicht zu stark und in Bausch und Bogen verurteilen, wie gesagt, das Glashaus und die Steine, und den ersten Stein soll ja bekanntlich nur der aufheben, der selbst frei ist von schuld.
> (…)
> Aber wer soll da die Grenze ziehen, ausser jeder für sich?
> (…)





Andal schrieb:


> Fotografieren kann man ja, bis die Knipse glüht.





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt nichts dagegen einzuwenden, wenn man ein Erinnerungsfoto für den privaten Bereich macht, wobei man dann aber auch auf das Wohlergehen des Fisches achten sollte, zumindest wenn dieser noch lebt.





Minimax schrieb:


> Richtig, ich glaube die Angler folgen einfach nur diesem Trend der allgemeinen Schnappschussflut (..)Wer mitmachen will, soll es, wer nicht lässts bleiben.
> ​



​@Dennis Knoll


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2019)

Wenn der Barsch abgestützt wird, sehe ich absolut nichts verwerfliches, wenn sich der Daumen im Maul befindet. Selber halte ich fast alle Fische inkl. Barsch und Zander mit beiden Händen am Körper. Bilder werden extrem selten gemacht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ja, granted, da hast Du recht mit den Zitaten, sieh aber bitte sieh auch die folgenden Zitate:



Netter Relativierungsversuch, wertet in meinen Augen die harschen Entgleisungen einiger Teilnehmer aber nicht auf. Ich kann mich doch nicht wie ein Assi benehmen, aber nachher darauf verweisen, das ich mir zumindest die Füße beim Betreten des Hauses abgetreten habe.....


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Es sollte ja kein "Befreiungsschlag" sein, nur ein Korrektiv. Aber wie wärs, jetzt kanns ja weitergehen ohne weitere echte oder vermeintliche Engleisungen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. September 2019)

Ja Fremdscham ist derzeitig groß in Mode und wenn man sich ordentlich für andere geschämt hat, braucht man nicht so genau auf sich selbst zu schauen.

Sicher mit der Rute zwischen  den Arschbacken zu präsentieren war auch mein erstes Gedanken,  aber ich wollte nicht den verdorbensten Beitrag in einem Faden von mir geben.

Die Krux ist das es früher eine Vielzahl Konsumenten gab, den eine ganz kleine Anzahl von Produzenten gegenüber stand, heute ist gefühlt jeder eine öffentliche Person,  der auf Facebook oder instagram um Aufmerksamkeit buhlt, da muss man schon liefern und wer dann gar  eine der Werbeikonen eines Herstellers oder einen Blog betreiben möchte, darf noch weniger wählerisch sein, will er seine Follower nicht schleunigst zu Tode langweilen.

Den Vorschlag von @Andal kann ich nur wärmstens ans Herz legen, denn wie wir alle wissen gibt es heute ja keine schlechte Publicity mehr.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

Jetzt meldet sich ja eine Stimme eines Barschmauldehners, danke Denis.

Also Fixierung des Barsches für das Foto als Grund. Fixiert man denn andere Fische nicht anders oder überhaupt nicht?

Öfters habe ich schon gelesen, dass es so zu einer Überdehnung des Rückrats und der Kopfmuskeln kommt, also zu einer Verletzung des Fisches.

Dass das Foto mit Daumen im Maul für mich nicht ästhetisch aussieht, wie ich geschrieben haben, ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Taxidermist (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also Fixierung des Barsches für das Foto als Grund. Fixiert man denn andere Fische nicht anders oder überhaupt nicht?
> 
> Öfters habe ich schon gelesen, dass es so zu einer Überdehnung des Rückrats und der Kopfmuskeln kommt, also zu einer Verletzung des Fisches.



Der Zweck heiligt die Mittel!

@Bieberpelz, du stehst schon lange auf meiner Ignorliste, so dass ich mich auch hier nicht zu dir äußern werde.
Es wäre an der Zeit, mal deine Paranoia bezüglich meiner Person abzulegen und nein, ich beziehe mich nicht mit jedem meiner Beiträge auf dich persönlich!

Jürgen


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja .. gemeinsamer Nenner bisher: Ersatzbefriedigung.


 zu dem Thema kann ich nichts beitragen

wenn ich mir die Fischlein so angucke , dann sind die in einer Größe , wo ich froh bin , wenn die Tierchen vor der Landung und dem dann notwendigen Landgang möglichst noch mit extra großem Kescher ;-))) , den Haken von sich aus wieder verlassen. das sollte doch der Gang dieser Fische sein;-))


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also Fixierung des Barsches für das Foto als Grund. Fixiert man denn andere Fische nicht anders oder überhaupt nicht?


Dieser Vergleich ist ja wie Äpfel und Birnen und daher nicht passend.
Einen Hecht fixiere ich nicht im Maulbereich, weil ich dann keine gesunden Finger mehr hätte.
Ein kleinerer Hecht wird im Nacken gegriffen, größere fixiere ich mit dem Kiemengriff um den Haken zu lösen und ihn kurz für das Foto zu halten.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Öfters habe ich schon gelesen, dass es so zu einer Überdehnung des Rückrats und der Kopfmuskeln kommt, also zu einer Verletzung des Fisches.


Ich bin mir da nicht sicher ob dies mit der Überdehnung wirklich stimmt, ich möchte es aber beim besten Willen nicht ausschließen und bin daher auch nicht gut darauf zu sprechen, wenn ein großer Fisch im Maul gehalten wird und dann mit seinem Körper runter hängt. Daher fixiere ich den Fisch gestützt auch so, dass der Fisch nicht überdeht. (Siehe Foto oben)

@Taxidermist Ich nehme da nichts persönlich. Nur schaue ich auch nicht zu, wenn man ständig verallgemeinert den Großteil der Anglerszene abwertend verurteilt. Da muss ich nicht für angesprochen werden oder mich gar zugehörige fühlen. Also keine Sorge, eine Paranoia ist nicht da


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dieser Vergleich ist ja wie Äpfel und Birnen und daher nicht passend.
> Einen Hecht fixiere ich nicht im Maulbereich, weil ich dann keine gesunden Finger mehr hätte.
> Ein kleinerer Hecht wird im Nacken gegriffen, größere fixiere ich mit dem Kiemengriff um den Haken zu lösen und ihn kurz für das Foto zu halten.



Doch passend! Genau im Thema! Beim Barsch mache ich es, auch mit der Ungewissheit der Verletzung von diesem und beim Hecht und Zander kann ich es aber problemlos vermeiden, damit ich mich nicht verletze.
Enttarnung?

Zur Mortalität releaster Hecht nach Kiemengriff hat Arlinghaus ja mal im Blinker etwas interesant erschreckendes geschrieben, aber Wahrnehmung ist selektiv und was interessiert schon, was mit dem Fisch unter Wasser geschieht nach meinem gesicherten Fangfoto.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich bin mir da nicht sicher ob dies mit der Überdehnung wirklich stimmt, ich möchte es aber beim besten Willen nicht ausschließen und bin daher auch nicht gut darauf zu sprechen, wenn ein großer Fisch im Maul gehalten wird und dann mit seinem Körper runter hängt. Daher fixiere ich den Fisch gestützt auch so, dass der Fisch nicht überdeht. (Siehe Foto oben)



Anders kann man Barsche nicht fixieren? Und wieso lösen die Cams gerade im Stadium des Fixierens so oft aus?



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> @Taxidermist Ich nehme da nichts persönlich. Nur schaue ich auch nicht zu, wenn man ständig verallgemeinert den Großteil der Anglerszene abwertend verurteilt. Da muss ich nicht für angesprochen werden oder mich gar zugehörige fühlen. Also keine Sorge, eine Paranoia ist nicht da



Jetzt kann er es lesen


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt meldet sich ja eine Stimme eines Barschmauldehners, danke Denis.
> .


Das ist doch Scheisse dann direkt so einzusteigen. Mir wurde von einem nicht ganz unbekannten Raubfischangler zu dem Griff geraten (mit Abstützen), damit der Barsch nicht wie wild zappelt. Gut, ein 44er wird auch eher nicht überdehnt- aber jemand beschwert sich, zu Recht, über den diskussionston und -stil und deine erste Entgegnung ist eine Diffamierung. Ich halte eigentlich grosse Stücke auf dich Toni, aber das find ich richtig blöd und deiner nicht würdig!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Doch passend! Genau im Thema! Beim Barsch mache ich es, auch mit der Ungewissheit der Verletzung von diesem und beim Hecht und Zander kann ich es aber problemlos vermeiden, damit ich mich nicht verletze.
> Enttarnung?



Enttarnung? Wie bist du denn immer Unterwegs, Sherlock Oberösterreich? Glaubst du, jeder Angler nimmt wissentlich in Kauf, einen Fisch verletzen zu können, für ein Foto dieser Art? Was hast du wieder vor? Die nächste Hexenjagd anzetteln? Du heuchelst beim Öffnen des Themas zwar Interesse vor, greifst die Personen(gruppe) aber unterschwellig an und definierst schon, das du gegen diese Präsentation bist. Das ist nichts weiter als Trollen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das ist doch Scheisse dann direkt so einzusteigen. Mir wurde von einem nicht ganz unbekannten Raubfischangler zu dem Griff geraten (mit Abstützen), damit der Barsch nicht wie wild zappelt. Gut, ein 44er wird auch eher nicht überdehnt- aber jemand beschwert sich, zu Recht, über den diskussionston und -stil und deine erste Entgegnung ist eine Diffamierung. Ich halte eigentlich grosse Stücke auf dich Toni, aber das find ich richtig blöd und deiner nicht würdig!



Ja, das ist Barschmauldehnen, nichts anderes, rein faktisch;
und nun will ich seit meinem Eröffnungsposting Gründe dazu hören.
Da ich selbst ganz persönlich diese Präsentationsart widerlich finde, mir mag mein Empfinden, das ich ja schon anfangs äußerte, zugestanden sein, suche ich Gründe, für das warum.
Deswegen fragte ich ja auch, ob Angler, die das praktizieren, mir Gründe nennen.

Ich höre noch keines, das mich überzeugt, denn ein eingestandene mögliche Verletzung des Barsches, ist keines.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist Barschmauldehnen, nichts anderes, rein faktisch, und nun will ich seit meinem Eröffnungsposting Gründe dazu hören.
> Da ich selbst diese Präsentationsart widerlich finde, mir mag mein Empfinden zugestanden sein, suche ich Gründe, für das warum.



Die Leute finden es toll. Was sonst? Kaffee, Kuchen, ne CR-Debatte oder eine Diskussion um den Wert einer Petition, wären wohl wichtiger.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zur Mortalität releaster Hecht nach Kiemengriff hat Arlinghaus ja mal im Blinker etwas interesant erschreckendes geschrieben, aber Wahrnehmung ist selektiv und was interessiert schon, was mit dem Fisch unter Wasser geschieht nach meinem gesicherten Fangfoto.



Und dabei dennoch jedem böse Blicke zuwerfen, der auch mal einen Fisch zum essen einlädt.

Es tut wirklich nicht weh, sein eigenes handeln immer wieder mal selbst zu hinterfragen.


----------



## rippi (9. September 2019)

Wir müssen endlich Inhalte überwinden lernen und einen Scheiss drauf geben, was andere mit ihren Fang machen.
Freiheit für Releaser, Kochtopfangler und Decider! Mehr Cider für alle!!!


----------



## Andal (9. September 2019)

Im Bereich des Bushcraftens gibt es den Begriff "Leave no trace!" - Hinterlasse keine Spuren. Ich finde, dass sollte man als Angler durchaus mal aufgreifen. Auch in der Öffentlichkeit und im Netz. Dabei sehe ich mich auch selbst sehr kritisch im Spiegel an.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Doch passend! Genau im Thema! Beim Barsch mache ich es, auch mit der Ungewissheit der Verletzung von diesem und beim Hecht und Zander kann ich es aber problemlos vermeiden, damit ich mich nicht verletze.
> Enttarnung?


Noch immer Äpfel und Birnen. Und irgendwie verstehe ich diesen Beitrag von dir nicht. Geht es dir nur darum, recht zu haben oder bist du an Antworten und Gründen interessiert?
Ein Hecht ist länglich und hat eine ganz andere Körperform, es gibt keinen Grund dafür diesen im Maulbereich festzuhalten. Ich würde mich zum einen verletzen, zum anderen würde die Anatomie ein fixieren in dieser Form nicht ermöglichen. Beim Barsch ist das fixieren so wesentlich leichter und nicht selten sicherer.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zur Mortalität releaster Hecht nach Kiemengriff hat Arlinghaus ja mal im Blinker etwas interesant erschreckendes geschrieben, aber Wahrnehmung ist selektiv und was interessiert schon, was mit dem Fisch unter Wasser geschieht nach meinem gesicherten Fangfoto.


Ich kenne den besagten Artikel nicht. Was ich aber kenne sind die eigenen Wiederfänge und die von Freunden und Bekannten, die ich immer und immer wieder erlebe. Ich vertraue da auch auf meinen eigenen Beobachtungen und die damit geschaffenen Beweise. Sowohl bei Barschen als auch Hechten. 
Erst vor wenigen Tagen habe ich einen Barsch - hier der Beitrag im Anglerboard - erneut gefangen, den ich exakt auf dem Tag ein Jahr zuvor gefangen habe.
Das Catch & Release funktioniert, habe ich ebenfalls in einem kurzen Artikel einst wiedergegeben, wo ich von ein paar Wiederfängen berichte. Neben einem kapitalen Barsch ist dort auch ein großer Hecht zu finden, den Matze Koch wenige Wochen zuvor gefangen hat. In beiden Fällen gab es den Kiemengriff und in beiden Fällen hat der Fisch überlebt und war wohlgenährt. Vor allem aber bei markanten Hechten, die durch spezielle Merkmale auffallen, erleben wir häufig erneute Fänge im Freundeskreis. Dies bestätigt mir doch auf Dauer und mit zunehmender Häufigkeit, dass unser handeln nicht falsch sein kann.




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Deswegen fragte ich ja auch, ob Angler, die das praktizieren, mir Gründe nennen.


Habe ich genannt. Möchtest du die hören oder nicht?
Darüber hinaus: Geht es dir jetzt ums dehnen (lehne ich auch ab) oder schon darum, wenn man nur einen Finger im Maul hat um ihn zu fixieren?


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es sind ja auch Boardies hier, bei denen ich dies auch erst kürzlich gesehen habe; schade, dass diese sich auf meine Frage
> "Ersatzbefriedigung oder welcher Grund?"
> nicht äußern.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja .. gemeinsamer Nenner bisher: Ersatzbefriedigung.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Jetzt meldet sich ja eine Stimme eines Barschmauldehners, danke Denis...



Für eine sachliche Diskussion nicht gerade förderlich.


----------



## feko (9. September 2019)

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das jeder in Deutschland gefangene Fisch abgeschlagen und ausgeblutet ist, bevor Fotos gemacht werden. 
Einem toten barsch ist es dann wohl egal wie er präsentiert wird.
dem Betrachter wohl weniger. 
Lg


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das jeder in Deutschland gefangene Fisch abgeschlagen und ausgeblutet ist, bevor Fotos gemacht werden.
> Einem toten barsch ist es dann wohl egal wie er präsentiert wird.
> dem Betrachter wohl weniger.
> Lg


Es angeln aber nicht alle in oder nur in Deutschland. 
Demnach werden auch Fotos im Ausland gemacht, also da, wo C&R betrieben wird. 

Ich bekenne mich dazu, einem grossen Barsch ins Maul zu greifen, aber bei weitem nicht so tief, dass mein Daumen ganz im Fisch steckt. Musste ich auch erst lernen. 
Das hat auch einen Grund. Ich tu mir nicht an seinen Flossen oder Kiemendornen weh, wenn ich den Fisch vom Köder befreien will. Das geht so nun mal am einfachsten. Dabei halte ich den Fisch aber senkrecht oder wenn's nur irgendwie geht, z. B. beim Angeln vom Boot, im Wasser. 
Wenn dann mal ein Foto gemacht wird, wird der Fisch erst am Bauch gestützt, bevor er waagerecht gehalten wird. Das war aber auch ein Lernprozess.


----------



## Naish82 (9. September 2019)

Unabhängig davon, ob man jeden Fisch, Egal welcher Größe für Facebook und Konsorten ablichten muss oder will, muss man sicherlich zumindest bei Barschen ganz klar unterscheiden, ob man den „klassischen“ Barschgriff mit einer Hand anwendet, oder aber den Fisch vernünftig stützt/hält und eben mit der zweiten Hand im Maul fixiert.
Beim „Einhänder“ kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ab einer gewissen Größe sehr angenehm für den Fisch ist.

Ich selber mache sehr selten Fotos, zumindest wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin. Ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Dafür entnehme ich aber regelmäßig Fische, und esse sie dann sogar!
Ich sag mal leben und leben lassen, bei alledem sollte aber ein waidgerechtes Verhalten an oberster Stelle stehen. Egal ob C&R oder Kochtopf.


----------



## feko (9. September 2019)

Wir Angler schaffen es immer wieder unser Hobby in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.
So Themen sind für gewisse Aktivisten ein gefundenes fressen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

feko schrieb:


> Wir Angler schaffen es immer wieder unser Hobby in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken.
> So Themen sind für gewisse Aktivisten ein gefundenes fressen.



Aktivisten ist es komplett Latte, wie du dich beim Angeln verhältst, sie wollten das Hobby komplett verbieten. Ob Waidgerecht (sowieso subjektiv) oder nicht spielt in deren Kreisen so gar keine Rolle. Ab dem Moment, wo der Haken ins Fischmaul greift, sind wir alle Sünder. Lasst uns doch einfach mal die schönen Dinge genießen, die tollen Bilder, die vielen Berichte, die geschilderten Erlebnisse im AB und das Positive, anstelle sich immer wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten zu Streiten.

Wir sind schon sehr, sehr, sehr umsichtig im Umgang mit unseren Fängen, da muss nicht noch das letzte Haar in der Suppe gesucht werden. Wir nutzen Abhakmaten, Schonhaken, gummierte Kescher, XXL-Setzkescher, Salben und Tinkturen, Releasen und Haushalten, Streicheln und Küssen, mehr geht doch nicht, es sei, wir wollen ohne Haken fischen!

Betrachtet es von der anderen Seite, dann ist die Welt viel schöner!


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. September 2019)

Danke, Dennis, Danke Fantastic Fishing- Ihr macht mir noch Hoffnung- den Rest lasse ich mal unkommentiert. Als Naechstes warte ich noch auf den Spruch von den ganz Schlauen Besserwissern: "Lass dich doch mal nur am Kiefer gepackt ausm Wasser ziehen..."( scheint ja noch n bissl Restvernunft uebrig zu sein immerhin, da ich den Spruch hier bis dato nicht lesen konnte). Nur soviel: die Diskussion wurde bereits schon in den Anfangsjahren des AB mehrfach gefuehrt, auh damals sprach ich mich dafuer aus, den entspr Maulgriff in bestimmten Situationen anzuwenden. Auch bei mir gab es Wiederfaenge von mittelgrossen und groesseren Barschen, trotz des Maulgriffs- jeweils alle Exemplare topfit. Es kommt bei der Behandlung von Braschen primaer auf andere Dinge an, um Verletzungen bzw Mortalitaetsraten kleinzuhalten. Ich moechte nochmal betonen, sollten der TE, oder allgemein die Anglerschaft den "Maulgriff" als DAS Problem ausgemacht haben- ja Leute- DANN HERZLICHEN GLUECKWUNSCH- dann gibt es gar keine Anderen mehr.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

Erstaunlich, dass man zwar beim Präsentieren des Barsches mit Barschgriff, das Maul nach unten dehnt, das auch so beschreibt, aber dann sich daran stört, wenn man Barschmauldehner rein in der Sache benannt wird. Man merke: Man dehnt, das Barschmaul ist aber kein Barschmauldehner. 

@Dennis
Ich bin auf dein genanntes eingegangen. Es ist dein Grund, du fixisterst den Barsch; mein Dank für deinen Beitrag war ehrlich, denn bisher gab es tatsächlich nur auf meine polarisierende Frage "Ersatzbefriedigung oder welche rGrund" den gemeinsamen Nenner: Ersatzbefriedigung.
Aber du fotografierst ja den Fisch damit nicht mehr und du sieht das mit dem Dehnen im Sinne des Überdehnens selbst kritisch,
"Da eine Frage an die, die wehemt dagegen sind den Fisch im Maul festzuhalten: Ist es jetzt verkehrt, den Fisch kurzweilig oder gestützt im Maul zu fixieren?". Ich sehe das tatsächlich kritisch, aber mich stört wie in meinem Eröffnungsposting geschrieben diese Art der Präsentationn.

Leider habe ich noch keine Gründe darüber hinaus von Boardies gelesen.
Sieht es für euch so besser aus mit dem überdehnten Barschmaul?


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> denn bisher gab es tatsächlich nur auf meine polarisierende Frage "Ersatzbefriedigung oder welche rGrund" den gemeinsamen Nenner: Ersatzbefriedigung.



Ähm, entschuldige bitte, aber das ist so nicht so ganz richtig, oder vielmehr total falsch. Es wurden auch von Barschgriff-Ablehnern eine Vielzahl (ebenfalls kritischer) alternativer Erklärungen vorgebracht. Ich stimme auch @Kochtopf zu, das jetzt, wo hier im Thread eine Kontroverse entstanden und sich dennoch verschiedene Seiten um eine Entschärfung des Tons bemüht haben, es nicht sonderlich hilfreich ist mit Kampfbegriffen die nur vordergründig rein deskriptiv sind, wiederum Öl ins Feuer zu giessen, egal welche Meinung man in der Sache vertritt (Ich selbst bleibe weiterhin kritisch).
hg,
Minimax


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. September 2019)

@Minimax
Ich möchte gerne von denen, die den Barschgriff anwenden, Gründe dafür hören, denn diese interessieren mich; vll. sehe ich ja den Barschgriff zu kritisch, gefallen wird er mir sicherlich auch weiterhin von der Ästhetik her nicht.
Die kritischen Gründe der Barschgriffgegner habe ich sehr wohl vernommen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Eeider habe ich noch keine Gründe darüber hinaus von Boardies gelesen.



Die Boardies schulden dir auch keine Begründung und müssen gegenüber dir keine Rechtschaffenheit ablegen. Wird der Barsch unter seinem Bauch während der Fixierung über das Maul gestützt, gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch keine Probleme. Was verlangst du denn nun Aufgrund deiner ablehnenden Haltung von den Menschen, wenn sie ihre Fische auf diese Art präsentieren? Buße? Abändern des Verhaltens? Anpassung an dein Weltbild? Gibt es ein Ziel bei deiner Forderung nach den Gründen?


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne von denen, die den Barschgriff anwenden, Gründe dafür hören.
> Die kritischen Gründe der Barschgriffgener habe ich sehr wohl vernommen.


Um ihn halsstarrigen zänkischen Bayern um die Ohren zu hauen, wenn es so weiter geht. Gott bist du penetrant. Dafür will ich eine Erklärung haben. SOFORT!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. September 2019)

Und bald kommt einer um die Ecke, der gezeigte Aalbilder alle Grütze findet, weil die Fische vorher nicht am Bauch gestreichelt wurden.

Verdammt....ich würd gern mal nen grinsenden Aal auf nem Bild sehen.



Dann kommt vermutlich noch einer und meint, der hätte sich totgelacht.

Wie FF schon schrieb, wir sollten lieber das Schöne an unserem Hobby genießen und teilen, anstatt nur mit dem Finger auf Gleichgesinnte zu zeigen.
So langsam fragt man sich zurecht, ob das schon nen Unikum innerhalb der Anglerschaft ist, das man sich andauernd gegenseitig versucht ans Bein zu pinkeln.
Mir fällt jedenfalls kein andres Hobby ein, wo man sich eben jenes andauernd madig reden muß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (9. September 2019)

Über das Handeln als Angler nachzudenken und es ethisch im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit zu hinterfragen finde die ich gut und sinnvoll.

Im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit halte ich es für erstrebenswert auf Fotos bei lebendigen Fischen fast ganz zu verzichten. Muss aus gewichtigem Grund doch fotografiert werden dann sollte dies unverzüglich und schonend geschehen und dabei die Würde des Geschöpfes geachtet werden.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Über das Handeln als Angler nachzudenken und es zu ethisch im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit zu hinterfragen finde die ich gut und sinnvoll.
> 
> Im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit halte ich es für erstrebenswert auf Fotos bei lebendigen Fischen fast ganz zu verzichten. Muss aus gewichtigem Grund doch fotografiert werden dann sollte dies unverzüglich und schonend geschehen und dabei die Würde des Geschöpfes geachtet werden.


Kannst du so sehen - ist auch ein durchaus legitimer Ansatz - aber ich glaube kaum  dass Kollege Knoll oder wer anders das grundsätzlich anders sehen würde, aber viele Wege führen nach Rom und was für dich gut und richtig ist mag für andere nicht funktionieren. Jede jeck ist anders


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Muss aus gewichtigem Grund doch fotografiert werden dann sollte dies unverzüglich und schonend geschehen und dabei die *Würde des Geschöpfes* geachtet werden.


​
Da achte ich ganz besonders drauf, wenn die Missus sagt, nee, da hab ich rote Augen, oder meine Haare sind nicht schön, oder der Rock ist zu hoch gerutscht, oder da sehe ich fett aus usw. etc. lösche ich das Bild sofort.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> aus gewichtigem Grund



Der gewichtige Grund sitzt morgen wieder auf der Kiepe und fotografiert Schleien.


----------



## Kochtopf (9. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Der gewichtige Grund sitzt morgen wieder auf der Kiepe und fotografiert Schleien.


Toll, was du deinem Hund beigebracht hast 
Viel Erfolg, freu mich immer über deine Schleienbilder


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Toll, was du deinem Hund beigebracht hast
> Viel Erfolg, freu mich immer über deine Schleienbilder



Klappt das morgen so gut wie mit den Döbeln die letzten Wochen, werden das sehr schöne Landschaftsbilder!


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Klappt das morgen so gut wie mit den Döbeln die letzten Wochen, werden das sehr schöne Landschaftsbilder!



Ouh, Deine Döbel Abenteuer musst Duj unbedingt mal an anderer Stelle berichten, ich wär gespannt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Oktober 2019)

@DennisKnoll

So meinte ich das: Tolle Präsentation deiner Barsche  Das mit dem Barschmauldehner trifft auf dich sichtlich nicht zu 
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/...e-ich-meinen-koeder-rein.347490/#post-4970280


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Oktober 2019)

Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum man einen Barsch so präsentiert. 
Warum stecken manche Karpfenanglern ihren Daumen in den Arxx des Tieres?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (12. Oktober 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen warum man einen Barsch so präsentiert.
> Warum stecken manche Karpfenanglern ihren Daumen in den Arxx des Tieres?


Wirklich? Oder ein Insiderwitz...?


----------



## hanzz (12. Oktober 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Wirklich? Oder ein Insiderwitz...?


Es gibt auch einen sehr bekannten Zanderangler, welcher das mit Zandern getan hat. Sah zumindest immer auf Bildern so aus. 
Ich glaub, @Andal kann sich da auch noch dran erinnern.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Oktober 2019)

Steve Irwin wurde ja immer für seinen hochprofessionellen Umgang mit Tieren gelobt, so dass SouthPark mal eine Folge mit ihm ausstrahlte, in der er hauptsächlich zeigt wie angepisst Tier XYZ ist wenn man ihm den Daumen in den Allerwertesten steckt


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Oktober 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Es gibt auch einen sehr bekannten Zanderangler, welcher das mit Zandern getan hat. Sah zumindest immer auf Bildern so aus.
> Ich glaub, @Andal kann sich da auch noch dran erinnern.


Tja ... der Veit ... war schon tief drinnen ... vom Foto zumindest her


----------



## Andal (12. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tja ... der Veit ... war schon tief drinnen ... vom Foto zumindest her


Durchaus vorstellbar, dass so mancher Zeitgenosse seinen Lustgewinn daraus zieht.


----------



## Minimax (12. Oktober 2019)

Here we go again, aber wirklich meisterhaft über Bande eingeleitet.


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Oktober 2019)

Ob da ein Lustgewinn bei ist.........
Fragwürdige Methode um schwere Fische ordentlich ins Bild zu bringen.
Vorher lässt man sie solange auf der Abhakmatte bis sie schön ruhig sind und ja nicht zappeln. 
Wobei das beinahe ersticken einigen auch einen Lustgewinn bringen soll.


----------



## Andal (13. Oktober 2019)

Das musst du die fragen, die sich und ihr Leben über Fangbilder definieren.


----------



## thanatos (13. Oktober 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Daumen ins Maul find ich praktisch bei etwas größeren Friedfischen beim Hakenlösen, wenn dies nicht ganz schnell getan ist.
> Ich hab sie so besser im Griff.
> Hat aber nichts mit Präsentation zu tun.


ja find ich auch ganz geil besonders Hechte lassen sich so besonders gut halten .
Habe für das ganze Angegebe eh nix übrig ,klar gibt es auch Photos von mir mit Fisch von Freunden gemacht die meinten das muß man
mit dem Halten hatte ich da nie Schwierigkeiten - die Fische waren nicht mehr lebig .


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Oktober 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Das musst du die fragen, die sich und ihr Leben über Fangbilder definieren.



Hallo,

dabei darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass die ganzen Angriffe gegen die Angelei bzw. die Angler erst durch den Fotografierwahn und die Veröffentlichung der Bilder aufkam.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Oktober 2019)

So isses - zumindest vom Grundsatz her - aber es wird sich immer jemand finden, der auch an Fotos von anders präsentierten Fängen was zu kritteln hat... 

Bei mir gibt es lediglich Fotos von küchenfertigen Fischen in stabiler Seitenlage...


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. Oktober 2019)

„Nein - nix gefangen“ schrieb:


> Über das Handeln als Angler nachzudenken und es ethisch im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit zu hinterfragen finde die ich gut und sinnvoll.
> 
> *Im Sinne der Waidgerechtigkeit halte ich es für erstrebenswert auf Fotos bei lebendigen Fischen fast ganz zu verzichten. Muss aus gewichtigem Grund doch fotografiert werden dann sollte dies unverzüglich und schonend geschehen und dabei die Würde des Geschöpfes geachtet werden*.



Und darum wird diese waidgerechte , schonende Art der Angelei von der "Extremen" Seite ja abgelehnt :

Diese Art ist mit der Ausübung der extremen Angelei nicht vereinbar.

Es steht nämlich nicht das Wirbeltier Fisch im Vordergrund , welches nach dem Fang entweder schnell getötet und anschliessend verzehrt wird -

oder , bei fehlendem Aneignungswillen UNVERZÜGLICH und SCHONEND zurückgesetz werden *MUSS ...
*
nein, im Vordergrund steht die Präsentation des Fanges, um sich (selbst)darzustellen , um zu imponieren , Fame (Ruhm) durch die Clique oder in den
sozialen Netzwerken zu erhalten.

Es wird Etwas durch diese Art der Darstellung kompensiert , man erhofft sich "Effekte" - im Gegenzug werden Küchenbilder stigmatisiert - dabei ist die

Rechtslage glasklar.

Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht ( generell ) ist in Deutschland nicht durchsetzbar ( siehe auch anwaltliche Einlassungen Elmar Weber , "Wupperadvokaten" ).

Präsentation , die ungeeignet ist, länger andauerndes Leid und Qualen zu umgehen , kann zu anzeige und Verurteilung führen.

Dabei ist schon die Präsentation zu Bildaufnahmen von wenigen Minuten ( sogar nur einer ) , nicht rechtssicher.

Zum Barschmaulgriff - hanzz hat es gut beschrieben - der Fisch wird von mir entweder im Wasser liegend kurz gehalten um den Haken zu lösen und Ihn schwimmen zu lassen - oder er wird aus dem Wasser senkrecht hängend gehoben , um Ihn unverzüglich zu betäuben und den Herzstich auszuführen.

Danach kann ich dutzende Bilder machen - Alles kein Problem !

Wir sind nicht in Holland uns es muss auch Niemand einen prall gefüllten Weißfischkescher wunderbar finden - oder?

Aber Jeder , wie er mag - nur ehrlich sein sollte man schon , welche Absichten man beim Angeln verfolgt ... der waagerechte Barschmaulgriff soll nämlich

möglichst cool rüberkommen - gell?

R.S.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ......
> Zur Mortalität releaster Hecht nach Kiemengriff hat Arlinghaus ja mal im Blinker etwas interesant erschreckendes geschrieben, aber Wahrnehmung ist selektiv und was interessiert schon, was mit dem Fisch unter Wasser geschieht nach meinem gesicherten Fangfoto.
> ....



Richtig ist, dass die  Hakmortalität davon abhing, wo der Fisch gehakt, wie lange er an der "frischen" Luft war und welche Temperaturen vorherrschten. Auch der Umgang ist aber durchaus wichtig. Angrabbeln mit den (trockenen) Händen etc.

Erschreckend Interessantes zur Mortalität von Hechten nach Kiemgriff hat Arlinghaus aber gar nicht geschrieben.
Im Gegenteil ist bei Hechten der Kiemengriff richtig angewandt, von ihm sogar empfohlen worden, da dabei die Kiemen des Fisches und man sich selbst an den Händen nicht verletzt.
Bei seinen Studien waren Überlebensraten von zurückgesetzten Hechten von 100% feststellbar.

Beim Barsch sollte man seiner Meinung nach, den unabgestützten Barschgriff tatsächlich unterlassen.

Meine Meinung: Der Kraftschluss zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger ist zum Fixieren und Handeln des Fisches sicher besser als die potentielle Gefahr, dass einem der glitschige Fisch aus beiden Händen rutscht und anschliessend auf den harten Boden oder in den Dreck fällt. So demoliert und paniert dürften die Folgen für einen Fisch noch viel dramatischer sein.

Mit der zweiten Hand ist der Fisch jederzeit abzustützen, damit das hängende Gewicht nicht die Wirbelsäule streckt und gerade im Bereich der Verbindung zum Kopf zu Schädigungen führt. Das ist gerade bei großen Fischen wichtig und beim  Barsch verhindert das dieses zu dem entstellende Überdehnen der Maulpartei. Eine nasse Abhakmatte erleichtert das alles im übrigen erheblich.


----------



## Fruehling (15. Oktober 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> ...Überdehnen der Maulpartei....



Sehr schön!


----------



## lute (15. Oktober 2019)

Dieses Thema gab es vor einigen Jahren doch schon mal, unter Thomas moderiert. Da hätte es solche Anfeindungen, unterschwelligen Kommentare und Beleidigungen nicht gegeben. Da erwartet noch allen ernstes eine erwachsene Person, eine sachliche Erklärung zu bekommen, warum, wieso, weshalb. Genau mein Humor. Kein Wunder, dass hier nur noch ein paar Stammis schreiben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2019)

lute schrieb:


> Dieses Thema gab es vor einigen Jahren doch schon mal, unter Thomas moderiert. Da hätte es solche Anfeindungen, unterschwelligen Kommentare und Beleidigungen nicht gegeben. Da erwartet noch allen ernstes eine erwachsene Person, eine sachliche Erklärung zu bekommen, warum, wieso, weshalb. Genau mein Humor. Kein Wunder, dass hier nur noch ein paar Stammis schreiben.



Richtig, da erwartet eine erwachsene Person allen ernstes eine sachliche Erklärung für das Barschmauldehnen zu bekommen außerhalb der reinen Art der Darstellungsform und muss erkennen, es gibt keine.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Richtig, da erwartet eine erwachsene Person allen ernstes eine sachliche Erklärung für das Barschmauldehnen zu bekommen außerhalb der reinen Art der Darstellungsform und muss erkennen, es gibt keine.


Dass du erwachsen sein willst konterkarierst du durch deinen Diskussionsstil, ich frage mich ohnehin, ob du so auch im richtigen Leben vorgehst wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du deine Beiträge dann regelmäßig diktieren müsstest


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Dass du erwachsen sein willst konterkarierst du durch deinen Diskussionsstil, ich frage mich ohnehin, ob du so auch im richtigen Leben vorgehst wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass du deine Beiträge dann regelmäßig diktieren müsstest



Danke für deinen wertvollen Beitrag! Deine ständigen persönlichen Anmachen bringen Qualität.


----------



## Gummiadler (16. Oktober 2019)

Könntet ihr euch denn nicht wieder vertragen?

Eigentlich lese ich nämlich immer gerne eure Beiträge!


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Oktober 2019)

lute schrieb:


> Dieses Thema gab es vor einigen Jahren doch schon mal, unter Thomas moderiert. Da hätte es solche Anfeindungen, unterschwelligen Kommentare und Beleidigungen nicht gegeben. Da erwartet noch allen ernstes eine erwachsene Person, eine sachliche Erklärung zu bekommen, warum, wieso, weshalb. Genau mein Humor. Kein Wunder, dass hier nur noch ein paar Stammis schreiben.



Hallo,

na ja, aber mit Thomas kam man auch nur klar, wenn er die gleiche Meinung wie man selbst hatte. Ansonsten war es schwierig, da ging es schon mal aus einem sachlichen Thema heraus bis zu persönlichen Angriffen. Das ist unter der neuen Leitung noch nicht passiert. Ich bin nicht gerade ein empfindlicher Typ, aber ich trauere ihm bestimmt nicht nach.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## lute (16. Oktober 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ansonsten war es schwierig, da ging es schon mal aus einem sachlichen Thema heraus bis zu persönlichen Angriffen. Das ist unter der neuen Leitung noch nicht passiert.


Ach, ist das so? Habe ich was verpasst?


Taxidermist schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, je hohler die Birne desto tiefer muss der Daumen ins Maul!





Andal schrieb:


> Der einfachst Möblierte hat ob der wilden Bestie gesiegt.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Art der Präsentation schrecklich, geradezu pervers.





Andal schrieb:


> Womit der Trööt ja voll umfänglich erfolgreich war. Wer so päsentiert ist bäh





alexpp schrieb:


> Was Bilder betrifft, denke ich auch, dass die Barsch-Angler wegen den vergleichsweise kleinen Fischen und ihrem feinen, nicht selten teurem Gerät eher besonders cool erscheinen wollen.





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> "Ersatzbefriedigung oder welcher Grund?"



Das *liest* sich doch glatt, wie die Facebookseite von *PETA*. Kaum vorstellbar, dass dies in einem moderierten Angelforum steht.
Zusammengefasst bin ich dann wohl eine Hohlbirne, die ihre Perversität durch Ersatzbefriedigung stillt,wie eine wilde Bestie und das alles nur, weil ich besonders cool sein will.  Aber egal, ich steh dazu, nur werde ich sicherlich keine sachliche Diskussion mit diesen Gestalten führen, dafür fehlt die Grundlage.







P.S. Schaut euch nur dieses Wunderwerk der modernen Technik an, freihändig fotografiert


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Oktober 2019)

lute schrieb:


> Ach, ist das so? Habe ich was verpasst?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Peter_Piper (16. Oktober 2019)

Ah, es ist wieder soweit: Her mit dem Popcorn!


----------



## ollidi (16. Oktober 2019)

lute schrieb:


> Ach, ist das so? Habe ich was verpasst?


Vielleicht hast Du hier durchaus etwas verpasst.

Aber wenn Du unbedingt Wert darauf legst, daß mal kurz wieder wie früher moderiert wird, kannst Du gerne eine kleine "ichwillmichhierwiefrüherfühlen" Moderation bekommen.
Das kostet uns zwei Mausklicks.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2019)

@lute

Du hast mich zitiert, sei dir unbenommen:
Die "Ich-Botschaft" ist im Eröffnungsposting beschrieben: Was _ICH bei dem Foto, _das ich erwähnte,_ empfinde_!
Mein Empfinden, mein Gefühl!
Die Frage ist "polarisierende Fragestellung", bewußt rethorisches Stilmittel, könnte aus meinem Empfinden eine klarstellende begründete Erkenntis und einen Sinneswechsel bringen, auch aus emotional dargebrachten Antworten.
Diese Fragestellung, was keine Feststellung oder Unterstellung ist, habe ich im Thread nochmals aufgegriffen, in Form des bisherigen "gemeinsamen Nenners" an Antworten, in der ausgesprochenen Hoffnung auf konträre Antworten zu meinem Empfinden in der Sache.

Die persönlichen "DU-Botschaften" vom User außerhalb des Themas berühren mich nicht;
interessant wären dagegen konträre Antworten, durchaus auch aus emotionaler Empfindungen mir gegenüber, derer, die in der Präsentationsart handeln, die ich ablehne.


----------



## lute (16. Oktober 2019)

Vielleicht findest du ja hier, wonach du suchst. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/das-halten-von-barschen-auf-den-fotos.139166/


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2019)

lute schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du ja hier, wonach du suchst. https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/das-halten-von-barschen-auf-den-fotos.139166/



Und darf kein neuer Thread aus aktuellem Empfinden nach 11 Jahren eröffnet werden?


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Oktober 2019)

Hmmm- muss man unbedingt die Gutsherrenart-Schublade öffnen, weil sich einer die verkehrten Schuhe angezogen hat? 

Vom Grundsatz her nicht! 

Sofern jemand die Gutsherrenart zwingend fürs Geborgenheitsgefühl benötigt, weiß er ja wo T. zu finden ist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2019)

lute schrieb:


> Das *liest* sich doch glatt, wie die Facebookseite von *PETA*.


Des Anglers größter Feind ist der Angler selbst.

Erkennt man hier im Thread leider sehr deutlich, denn es wird auf Teufel komm raus die eigene penetrante Meinung anderen ist Gesicht gekotzt, ohne dabei einen Funken von Respekt oder Verständnis an den Tag zu legen. Nur man selbst ist das Maß der Dinge, wirft anderen Anglern - die anderes als sie selbst ticken und leben - den Schaden an dem Hobby vor ohne selbst zu merken, wie sehr sie mit dieser Art dem eigenen Hobby und den Zusammenhalt der Szene schaden.

Und bis auf die eigene unbegründete Meinung, gibt es kaum wirklich brauchbare Beiträge zum Thema.
Das ist sehr schade, zumal die grundsätzliche Frage - sofern man denn überhaupt eine ordentliche Antwort haben wollen würde - ruhig gestellt und diskutiert werden sollte.


----------



## lute (17. Oktober 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schade, zumal die grundsätzliche Frage - sofern man denn überhaupt eine ordentliche Antwort haben wollen würde - ruhig gestellt und diskutiert werden sollte.


Das sehe ich auch so und wer ernsthaft Interesse daran hat, warum ich meine Barsche per Maulgriff handhabe, kann mich gerne per PN danach fragen. Hier im Thread scheint niemand ernsthaftes Interesse daran zuhaben, es scheint viel mehr um bashing zu gehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Oktober 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schade, zumal die grundsätzliche Frage - sofern man denn überhaupt eine ordentliche Antwort haben wollen würde - ruhig gestellt und diskutiert werden sollte.



Es ist schade Dennis, dass Du an meinem Interesse, eine ordentliche Antwort zu bekommen, zweifelst, obwohl ich das mehrfach im Thread, auch verbunden mit dem ausdrücklich geschrieben Dank im Thread an Dich, dass Du in der Sache antwortest, äußerte und auch gestern, verbunden mit der Darlegung meiner Impulsmotivation sowie des rethorischen Stilmittels, deutlich erklärte.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es ist schade Dennis, dass Du an meinem Interesse, eine ordentliche Antwort zu bekommen, zweifelst, obwohl ich das mehrfach im Thread, auch verbunden mit dem ausdrücklich geschrieben Dank im Thread an Dich, dass Du in der Sache antwortest, äußerte und auch gestern, verbunden mit der Darlegung meiner Impulsmotivation sowie des rethorischen Stilmittels, deutlich erklärte.


Entschuldige bitte, wenn du unglücklicherweise in meinem Beitrag Erwähnung gefunden hast. Sollte nicht mein Ziel sein. Dennoch wirkt der erste Beitrag noch immer dank der Aussagen "Ersatzbefriedigung oder hat das einen Grund?" anders, als wolle man eine ernste Antwort haben. Aber ich glaube dir. 

Das sollte aber auch nicht der Punkt sein, zu dem Thema habe ich ja auch an anderer Stelle ausführlich geantwortet. Der letzte Beitrag sollte nicht gegen dich, sondern gegen die ständigen Nörgler zielen.


----------



## Esox 1960 (17. Oktober 2019)

lute schrieb:


> Ach, ist das so? Habe ich was verpasst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trollwut (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich hab mir die Diskussion nicht durchgelesen, möchte aber aber meinen Senf dazugeben.
Den ununterstützten Maulgriff finde ich, gerade bei großen Barschen, fürn Arsch. Erstens kann das für den Fisch nicht gesund sein (Einfach mal einen toten barsch so halten, das knackt teilweise richtig) zweitens siehts einfach kacke aus, weil der fisch einen üblen Buckel macht.

Unterstützt find ichs zwar auch nicht ästhetisch, macht dem Fisch aber nichts und sorgt für eine sichere Haltung.

Ich mache mittlerweile fast ausschließlich die "Einhand-Präsentation", bei der ein Barsch, warum auch immer, quasi zu 100% still hält. Foto viel ästhetischer und auch für durchaus brauchbare Selfies geeignet. Die Finger liegen direkt hinter den Bauchflossen, sind durch diese versteckt, der Fisch wird nach hinten vom Handballen/Daumen gestützt. Sitzt sicher, sieht gut aus, easy.

Zum Landen und kurz fixieren bzw. senkrecht! Halten des Fisches nehm ich den Maulgriff selbst aber gerne. Ist praktisch und erleichtert zumindest mir oft das Hakenlösen ohne den Fisch überhaupt irgendwo ablegen zu müssen.

Was man auch nicht vergessen sollte:
Wie oft angelt jemand, wie oft fängt er (große) Barsche. Ich fotografiere auch Hechte ab 70cm und die Bilder bzw. Haltung sind dann nicht das Highlight. Warum? Weil ich die Burschen einfach selten habe. Bei anderen sind es eben die Barsche.


----------



## hecht99 (17. Oktober 2019)

Bei der ganzen Kompetenz die der Fußballkaiser an den Tag legt hat er es auch mal bei folgenden Satz belassen:

Geht's raus und spielt´s Fußbell ;-)

Einige könnten mal wieder einen Tag am Wasser vertragen. Beißen bei euch nicht endlich mal die Zander und Hechte? Dann kommt Ihr auch wieder auf andere Gedanken...

Zum Thema selbst: Es wäre schon geholfen wenn sich jeder mal ein paar Fragen selbst stellen würde (gegen vernünftige Fangfotos in den Medien hab ich übrigens gar nix, im Gegenteil):

- Muss man jeden noch so kleinen Fisch fotografieren?
- Wie sieht der Fisch beim Zurücksetzen aus (Blut usw.)? Oft sieht man blutende Fische und darunter steht der Satz "aus den Händen geflutscht"
- Welche Zeitspanne ist sinnvoll um ein gutes Foto zu bekommen?
- Was spricht gegen gut gemachte Fotos von abgeschlagenen Fischen? (gibt oft genug Kritik)
- Reicht ab und an nicht ein schneller Schnappschuss in den Kescher?
- Auf welchen Plattformen teile ich die Bilder?

Zum Barsch selbst: Da es sich bei der Fragestellung ja eh nur um zurückzusetzende Fische handelt sollte es ja zu 95% keine Probleme beim Ablauf bis zum Foto geben.

1. Der Fisch ist im Kescher
2. Kescher bleibt im Wasser
3. Haken lösen, Daumen im Maul zum Lösen, Fisch bleibt bis auf den Kopf im Wasser
4. Den Fisch im Kescher mit der ganzen Hand greifen
5. In die Kamera lächeln und knipsen/sich knipsen lassen
6. Zurücksetzen

Schaut dann aus wie eine Mischung der beiden Bilder von Trollwut, nur das ich den Fisch aus dem Kescher mit der ganzen Hand nehme

Die Hände sind automatisch nass bei der Gelegenheit, nie wird das Barschmaul überdehnt, nie lastet das ganze Gewicht auf einer Stelle, sollte sich der Barsch beim Greifen losschlagen fällte er ins Wasser usw.
Funktioniert übrigens mit anderen Arten ähnlich.

Wo ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem? Der TE hat seinen "Arbeitsablauf" zum Foto...

Und jetzt als Hausaufgabe vom Oberlehrer ;-)
Ab ans Wasser, einen großen Barsch fangen und ein sinnvolles Foto schießen !-)


----------

